
TwitOrFit is Twitter-meets-HotOrNot  - dell9000
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2008/12/15/twitorfit-is-twitter-meets-hotornot/
======
ErrantX
please - twitter is actually a useful service (when you get past the big
heads). Why cant this stuff stay on facebook :(

